# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  practice makes perfect

## vos

Okay,  
I am making this Thread because i am tired of struggling with my german grammar. I can now understand german perfectly and can express myself. Unfortunatly the way i express myself is grammatical speaking still lacking. So i have an idea. In this Thread anyone can com and practice a bit in german. Everyone who is learning german can come here and type a story, write a few sentences whatever you want...
And then we can correct each other. The only way i think we can master this language is by using it. No more grammarbooks for me.  ::   
I will start. 
Ich habe erst seit vier Monaten angefangen Deutsch zu lernen. W

----------


## awb

W

----------


## vos

> Ach ja, Ich bleibe mich strapazieren um Deutsch zu meisteren.

 awb wrote:   

> Ach ja, ich bleibe.. I don't know that you can say something like this.. I have no idea what you want to say really, maybe Ach ja, ich habe die Nase voll von der deutschen Grammatik.

 sich strapazieren means somewhat the same as sich anstrengen. I wanted to say that i will continue to wear myself out with german. 
um es leicht auszudr

----------


## awb

Ok.. if it's the same as sich anstrengen, then perhaps you can say something like "Ach ja, ich strapaziere mich immer wieder, Deutsch zu meistern." 
as for um es leicht auszudr

----------


## Старик

um es leicht auszudr

----------


## vos

Danke schon  ::

----------


## vos

Ich versuche es noch ein mal um etwas zu schreiben. Keine Ahnung was ich schreibe solle. Ich sitze hier hinter meinen Rechner und schaue am Moment Musik Clips an. S

----------


## awb

Ich versuche noch einmal etwas zu schreiben, schreiben soll, meinem Rechner/meinen Rechnern, im Moment, nichts Spezielles, um meine Zeit, masterrussian.com zu besuchen, mit raschen, meines Providers, im Polnischen zahlen muss und wenn ich die Nase voll (nicht) h

----------


## vos

Thanks for the corrections. Still no improvement concerning grammar for me apparently. At least i did not make any spelling errors.  ::   
Perhaps i should think about buying a decent course instead of learning everything from a dictionary and a couple of sites. But i always was very bad at grammar. For some reason that i cannot begin to imagine...

----------


## Spiderkat

Ich glaube, da

----------


## awb

ein gutes Buch /

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=awb]ein gutes Buch /

----------


## awb

Mit ,,es" habe ich das Buch gemeint.  Ja, sie geht auch, wenn man von der Grammatik spricht. 
sprach/sprichst/deinem Satz/w

----------

